

Show HN: Free, one-step SEO site analysis - javahava
http://seositecheckup.com

======
stevekemp
If a page has zero images this is regarded as a failure:

    
    
          "Your webpage has 0 images, 0 of them are unique and none of your images have the required alt attribute."

------
petersouth
This is better than the other ones I have used. TYVM

~~~
javahava
Thanks very much! If you have any feedback to improve our tool, please let me
know.

